# Specific workouts (ie 5x5, 5/3/1, smolov, etc) vs Instinctive training



## Merlins (Jul 3, 2014)

I've done countless variations of 5x5, doggcrapp, 5/3/1, russian squat routine, etc.  However, what invariably happens is I'll start off on a routine to the letter, than eventually add in my own little tweaks/adjustments, then finally move on to another work out plan.  Currently, I'm training instinctively (although I carry a journal on me, to make sure I'm continuously getting stronger) and my routine is pretty much an amalgamation of all the routines I've tried in the past.

I feel like as I've gotten more advanced (almost 10 years lifting now) I've started to just "do my own thing" rather than follow a specific work out. I'm here to ask the guys who have been in the game far longer than I have.  As you guys got more and more advanced did you still benefit from following specific work outs to the letter?  Or did the same thing happen to you guys where you take some stuff from everything you've tried in the past and make up your own shit.  

Basically, for you advanced guys, now that you've been lifting for years do you feel the need to tailor your work out specifically for YOU.  Or is it better to stick to a tried, tested, and proven workout plan.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 3, 2014)

Merlin said:


> I've done countless variations of 5x5, doggcrapp, 5/3/1, russian squat routine, etc.  However, what invariably happens is I'll start off on a routine to the letter, than eventually add in my own little tweaks/adjustments, then finally move on to another work out plan.  Currently, I'm training instinctively (although I carry a journal on me, to make sure I'm continuously getting stronger) and my routine is pretty much an amalgamation of all the routines I've tried in the past.
> 
> I feel like as I've gotten more advanced (almost 10 years lifting now) I've started to just "do my own thing" rather than follow a specific work out. I'm here to ask the guys who have been in the game far longer than I have.  As you guys got more and more advanced did you still benefit from following specific work outs to the letter?  Or did the same thing happen to you guys where you take some stuff from everything you've tried in the past and make up your own shit.
> 
> Basically, for you advanced guys, now that you've been lifting for years do you feel the need to tailor your work out specifically for YOU.  Or is it better to stick to a tried, tested, and proven workout plan.





It's def better to do what works for you. As long as your not just doing what your good at. Train your weekness and you'll keep getting stronger. You are the only one who knows what your weekness are not a program on paper.


----------

